# (Panjan)Drumroll please…



## maxiogee

Ladies & Gentlemen My fellow foreros, please be upstanding for the 7Grand *Panjandrum*…

I'm sure you're never one to be caught wrong-footed! 
Thanks for being here,
Thanks for guiding me,
Thanks for agreeing with me so often 

What do you get when you *distill the wisdom* of 7,000 *Panjandrum* posts?

Have a wee nip and think of me.
Go on ya good thing ya!  (link —>)


----------



## Bienvenidos

Wow, Panj! My eyes are sore from staring at all those zeros! Here's my round of CONGRATULATIONS in several foreign and exotic tongues! 

¡enhorabuena!

Mubarak!

Tabrík basha!

*Keep up the great work! *

*Bien*​


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Ah, the dry wit, the peaty overtones, the smoky finish of each post ..... 

Here's a little something worthy of such a momentous occasion.

One trusts that this particular oran-utan is not a teetotaler.  (Actually, if the Great Panjandrum IS a teetotaler, may I have it back?    )

Many thanks,
Chaska


----------



## timpeac

Ah, so many posts and nary a misplaced comma amongst them! Well done old chap


----------



## maxiogee

timpeac said:
			
		

> Ah, so many posts and nary a misplaced comma amongst them! Well done old chap



Yeah - he's not really an orang-utan, he's really a comma comma comma comma comma commelean!


----------



## Bienvenidos

maxiogee said:
			
		

> Yeah - he's not really an orang-utan, he's really a comma comma comma comma comma commelean!


 
¡Qué chistoso! Una buena broma, ¡claro!

*Bien*


----------



## Vanda

A little bird told me the truth behind Panj.

Here's the real one. 


Thanks for helping us so much!


----------



## Thomas1

Wow, Panj 7000 excellent posts. 

Thanks for all your help and keep it up.


----------



## Agnès E.

Bonjour Panj !

Working some hours a week as your team mate has widened my English vocabulary.
Among others, I have learned 

huge chuckle.

Thank you for that!


----------



## América

*Panjandrum mil felicidades y muchas gracias por todas las veces que me haz ayudado. Siempre he encontrado muy interesantes y educativas todas tus intervenciones, espero seguir teniendo siempre un apoyo como el tuyo. WOW 7000!!!!*


----------



## emma42

Félicitations, Panj.

Learning from you reminds me of my Latin teacher

"The more I know, the more I know I don't know".

Well done, son.​


----------



## la reine victoria

View attachment 2771
*Please click me!*​ 
 
   
​ 

_"I notice that you use plain, simple language, short words and brief sentences. That is the way to write English - it is the modern way and the best way. Stick to it; don't let fluff and flowers and verbosity creep in." __(MARK TWAIN)_​ 



Warmest Congratulations!​ 
and​ 
Thanks a million Panjy.​ 


LRV​


----------



## LV4-26

Sincères félicitations
Cheers

Jean-Michel


----------



## heidita

To one of the wisest on the forum a very sincere

Congratulations! Herzlichen Glückwunsch! ¡Enhorabuena!


----------



## Saoul

RISPETTOSAMENTE... 

Eye-gor


----------



## moodywop

Per non ripetermi stavolta te lo dico in napoletano: _si' nnu ver' signor' _

Complimenti e grazie di tutto

Carlo


----------



## winnie

Grazie per tutti i tuoi suggerimenti.


----------



## ElaineG

Hi Panj,

I've been boycotting your thread because I know you've been living it up on the shores of Lake Como, trading pasta recipes with the locals, and sipping Campari with George Clooney and Brad Pitt while I sweat in misery here at home.

But, respect is due where respect is due, regardless of the envy that's eating up my stomach.

Hats off (if pandas wore hats),

Elaine


----------



## GenJen54

Pandas might not, but Mod-Hatters certainly do! 

Hope you're enjoying some much needed R&R from your hard work around here.  As Pandelaine said, "Hats Off" to you for this, your 7,000 mille-stone.


----------



## cuchuflete

We are all so very glad...

 that WMPG lets you come out to play in our sandbox.

I trust that by now the good folks around Lago di Como have
learned to say Pleeeeugh! to linguistic violations, and that you've
had fair opportunities to Pongo yourself into the lake.  We and the
OED have missed you, and anxiously await your prompt return.

Warm thanks and congratulations,
cuchu

​


----------



## geve

Congratulations Mister Panj!
I think you've had enough to drink, but you might be hungry now.


----------



## Lancel0t

COngratulations Panj, your contributions in this forum is really remarkable.


----------



## fenixpollo

*It's not the number, but the superior quality of your posts that leave us all feeling that* *we're not worthy....*

* Happy Postiversary, panjandrum! *


----------

